# صورة نادرة للبابا شنودة و البابا كيرلس



## jesus Knight (7 سبتمبر 2009)

[FONT=&quot]سلام ونعمة رب المجد ساحق راس الشيطان[/FONT]
أقدم لكم صورة نادرة تجمع قداسة البابا شنودة في شبابة كان زي السكر و البابا كيرلس





[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## vetaa (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*حقيقى الصورة جميله قوى ونادرة*
*وتقريبا الصورة دى لما رسم البابا شنودة اسقف للتعليم*
*وهو مكنش عاوز*

*ميرسى قوى*


----------



## tena_tntn (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جميلة جدا
شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بركه صلواتهم فلتكن معنا 
ميرررررسى على الصوره 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ثانكس jesus Knight على الصورة الحلوة دى​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الله
مميزه ورائعه جدا
مش عارف كيف أشكرك​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## samygerasa (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك والصوره ديه لقداسه البابا كيرلس السادس والمتنيح ابونا بيشوى كامل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*اعتقد ده الانبا بيشوي كامل مش البابا شنوده

ميرسي ليك ع الصوره الجميله​*


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي الك حبيبي...

ربنا يباركك...


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------

